# Help needed from person currently applying for temp/perm residence from the UK to SA



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even though I'm using a so-called emmigration specialist firm in London I'm still having a nightmare trying to work out what documentation needs to be certified and how many copies are needed. The can't give me a straight answer.

I know what documents are needed but it's how many copies needs to be certified is the question. Bearing in mind that if everything needs two certified copies this is going to cost us over £600. Public notaries charge a fortune here - commissioner of oaths don't exist here like they do in S.A.

I'd like to get in touch with anyone who is currently applying for a temporary or permanent residence visa from the UK to SA or who has recently been granted one or who has recently had an interview at the SA High Commission.

Thanks in advance
Melanie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mel2102 said:


> Even though I'm using a so-called emmigration specialist firm in London I'm still having a nightmare trying to work out what documentation needs to be certified and how many copies are needed. The can't give me a straight answer.
> 
> I know what documents are needed but it's how many copies needs to be certified is the question. Bearing in mind that if everything needs two certified copies this is going to cost us over £600. Public notaries charge a fortune here - commissioner of oaths don't exist here like they do in S.A.
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie,

In theory you only need one certified copy of each document, this is so that you can show them that you have the original and then provide them with the certified copy that they can keep with the application. Some documents they want to keep the original and you can then keep the certified copy yourself as proof that you had the original document.

You do not need a Notary Public for certification. Any lawyer/solicitor in the UK can certify documents as they are all Commissioners of Oaths (I am myself an English solicitor and I used to do this all the time when I was practising in London). They usually charge about 5 pounds for certifying a document and if you ask them they can usually provide you with extra cerified copies of each document either for free or for a lesser charge.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi mel2012

Without all the details, I can't really assist you exactly, but here is a rough showing of documents for a generic application. Bear in mind that each and every application is different depending on the person's situation.

Passport
Police Clearance (for applicants older than 18 years of age)
Medical Report
Radiological Report
Application fees
Repatriation Deposit (sometimes)

Then, for your specific permit and situation, there are always more documents.

What I can tell you for sure, is that if the company you are using can't give you a straight answer, then there is definitely something wrong.


----------

